# Am i going to freeze? Clothing tips



## Haphazardhacker (6 February 2016)

Am joining a hunt for the day for my first time in the main season, as a good friend is hosting the meet. 

Last time I hunted it was pre season so i borrowed a tweed but this time I have managed to buy a second hand hunt coat, its by Mears and says pure wool in the label, however I am not convinced it will keep me warm and dry. Do hunt coats come in different weights? Are they waterproof? Should I have thermals to hand (as well as sloe gin) , as I really want to enjoy the day and not be cold. Any tips will be gratefully received.


----------



## Enfys (6 February 2016)

I hunted for years with a Mears. I wore layers, long thermal shirt under a hunt shirt and a v neck wool sweater. My top half was never cold, and I rode in atrocious weather on the welsh mountains,  I was never, ever wet. I really rate Mears hunt coats.


----------



## Enfys (6 February 2016)

As to weight, I have no idea,  my coat is pretty heavy.

sloe gin goes without saying.


----------



## Meredith (7 February 2016)

Perhaps a silly suggestion but could you ride in the coat before you go hunting? It might look a bit odd but would give you an idea of how warm ( or not! ) it keeps you.
 I find wearing plenty of thin layers is best, silk thermals, thermal hunt shirt etc. Although this season has been so much warmer that I have worn less layers.
 A Mears coat should be good but newer versions may have a Goretex type lining too. 
Also a friend said to me once 'when the rain is through your coat it's time you were at home'. 
Happy Hunting.


----------



## smja (8 February 2016)

I wear my old long sleeved rowing lycra under my shirt and jacket, as the technical fabric is good at wicking away sweat so I don't get chilled when we're standing around.

Hunt coats do come in different weights (i.e. thickness/type of material) - a pure wool Mears should be pretty decent for the average day. They aren't quite waterproof, but even in a pretty good downpour it takes a long while to soak through!


----------



## ponyparty (13 February 2016)

Haphazardhacker said:



			Am joining a hunt for the day for my first time in the main season, as a good friend is hosting the meet. 

Last time I hunted it was pre season so i borrowed a tweed but this time I have managed to buy a second hand hunt coat, its by Mears and says pure wool in the label, however I am not convinced it will keep me warm and dry. Do hunt coats come in different weights? Are they waterproof? Should I have thermals to hand (as well as sloe gin) , as I really want to enjoy the day and not be cold. Any tips will be gratefully received.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, I'm going hunting for the first time next week, and also bought a second hand Mears coat! I think previously worn by someone of fairly high ranking, as it has a tan collar (currently being replaced in black at the local tailors - much too fiddly for my clumsy sewing skills!). I shall be following this thread with interest! 
Weather depending, I was planning on wearing a long sleeved competition shirt with jumper over the top, plus Mears coat. If any colder I shall add a long sleeved thermal top underneath. Legs... Well, ideally I'd like a layer under my jods but unfortunately I'm having some issues zipping up my long boots..! Damn Christmas weight gain. So it depends on if I can lose some calf circumference by next week! Argh!
If I can't get into my long boots, would it be unforgivable to just wear short boots and black leather half chaps...?


----------



## Haphazardhacker (13 February 2016)

Well i wore my hunt coat on a hack today, had a polo shirt and a helly hansen base layer thing on, was fine even in the driving rain. My legs however were frozen. Got some thermal under leggings coming Tuesday so hopefully that will cover it. My feet were cold too but I don't think you can really escape cold feet, unless anyone here has any tips!!


----------



## ponyparty (13 February 2016)

Haphazardhacker said:



			Well i wore my hunt coat on a hack today, had a polo shirt and a helly hansen base layer thing on, was fine even in the driving rain. My legs however were frozen. Got some thermal under leggings coming Tuesday so hopefully that will cover it. My feet were cold too but I don't think you can really escape cold feet, unless anyone here has any tips!!
		
Click to expand...

Heat Holders socks are the only socks that keep my feet warm; and you can get these heat pads you put in your boots that are meant to last x amount of hours... I have some but have been saving them for an occasion such as this to try them out, as they are one use only. Will have to report back..!


----------



## spacefaer (14 February 2016)

Tights are a good option if you have close fitting boots. Heat holder socks don't work with tights though - I speak from experience!

I bought a pair of slightly too big boots for cold days - I can get my thick heat holder socks, pop socks, long johns etc on as well as my boots!  I also have a pair of vintage wool breeches which are virtually waterproof and are very very warm.

Another cunning trick is a pair of sheepskin wristlets which I normally wear shooting. If your wrists are warm, strangely, it helps keep the rest of you warm. I have the wristlets and a pair of thermatex lined fingerless gloves and I'm toasty


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (15 February 2016)

Sock solution socks are fab!! Also have a look at Stormchase wrist warmers, help keep my hands warm, but can still use my phone do gates etc, worn without gloves and still ok only wear gloves with them on horse hunting at mo for a bit more control, and got a massive blister when I didn't, (was a foul day but hands stayed warm) in fact there is a picture of me hunting in them on their website. Our huntsman also wears them as well.


----------



## sav123 (15 February 2016)

spacefaer said:



			Tights are a good option if you have close fitting boots.
		
Click to expand...

Another vote for tights as an under layer - 60 or 80 denier. I go up a size for riding/yard stuff as they fit better under breeches.


----------

